# Sheep with badly injured eye caused by own horn?? Is this possible??



## promiseacres (Apr 22, 2013)

So yesterday I noticed my most flighty sheep had injured her eye. So I put up a catch pen (which didn't get done last week due to rain) and caught her (had to tackle her). I inititally assume she was injured by another ewe (they all have horns) as it appeared that there was a  callous on the eye (similar to dogs with mushed up faces) and it was swollen. After catching her it was of course bleeding. I flushed it with saline and tried to wipe off the mucos, bad idea (even though i've seen my old boss a vet do this to many many little dogs) what was left of her eye fell out and it bled more. Now that I have had my hands on her I notice that her horn above the eye needs trimming as it seems it's growing into her skull. So am wondering if that caused the bad eye. Her other eye/horn is ok and other than the bleeding she seems ok. I got her confined and she ate and gave her some antibiotics. IDK if taking her into the vet is worth it now as what else could they do? I am going to have my DH trim/cut the horn tonight (I think) keep her confined lots of TLC and 7 days of antibiotics... 
I know she can survive with 1 eye as long as the infection doesn't kill her.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow. Seems always something with the animals huh


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 22, 2013)

Poor sheep! I would think the injury would have probably been directly to the eye for it to have been that bad! Sometimes that will happen with a eye if there is a horrible eye infection, or pink-eye. I would think the vet will probably stitch the eye lids closed if she no longer has an eye on that side. Which would be good, make it easyer to keep clean. Sheep can get along fine with one eye, although they tend to be a bit flightier. I have one with one eye as well.


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 15, 2018)

I got in between as far as I could and no smell at all. Hard get in her thick hooves but didn’t find excess mud or dirt or moisture.  No smell Once finally got her still she didn’t flinch or anything while I was messing with it


----------

